# Termination bar ON shingle roof cap



## Roof Question1234 (Oct 26, 2021)

I recently had a epdm roof installed and the contractor put a termination bar onto the shingle roof cap… any thoughts on whether this is going to hold up?


----------



## Roof Question1234 (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Ugh. would have been easy to remove those caps, do the term bar and then replace them. As it is now, you are relying on whatever sealant/caulk they used on the top edge.


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

How long has the contractor been installing epdm roof systems. There are a few things there that look like it was the neighbor kid after 4 days on the job at the local commercial roofing company. Did the roof come with a warranty of any sort?


----------



## Roof Question1234 (Oct 26, 2021)

thank you both for responding… if you could let me know what else is questionable that’d be awesome. It leaked last rainfall and he’s replaced the bead and is asking what he can do to make this right…. what he proposed is filling a gulley with isoboard, removing the termination bar and caps, extending the epdm over the edges and terminating and recapping. Here are some more pics.


----------



## Roof Question1234 (Oct 26, 2021)

The contractor I called was the one who did my shingles two years ago, He said he was backed up and was sending someone over who works for him who basically was taking the project as a side job. The contract/estimate that was sent over was on the original roofer’s stationary and I was assured it wouldn’t leak and he’d stand behind his work. On the day of the job he said he couldn’t get the roof cap in my color and said he’d terminate to the existing cap… not knowing anything about it I said “i guess”… When the project was “done” I noticed the 1” dip in a 4’ x 8’ section where decking was replaced (not all the decking since there’s a hand sized hole (pictured) where he “didn’t know” it was still rotted. I told him that the dip was going to hold water and cause problems and he said he’d be back to raise that section with foam board and patch it. Where we’re at now is he’s proposed the solution I explained above. My confidence is lacking but with winter approaching and my loft in complete disarray I figured I’d come on here and see if some pros could weigh in on if his solution will work or if I need to tear everything off… been losing lots of sleep since this started


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

As Roofermann had said the existing asphalt cap shingles could have been removed and the rubber ran over that small rise/parapet, then re capped. Creating a water shedding barrier that asphalt roof logics are based on. That alone probably would have solved any problems your seeing. 
Another thing I see is the pipe penetration flashing being an issue. Most field flashings require 2 layers and have specs on height above deck and amount of material on the deck surface. It looks like the cover strip product they used is already spanning in the direction change. I'd doesn't look like it will stay adhered.
Im not sure of the dimensions of the roof area but I would have used one continuous piece of rubber and not seamed in a bunch of small scraps. Seams can fail in time, especially when not detailed properly. 
I hope it all gets resolved


----------



## Roof Question1234 (Oct 26, 2021)

I don’t think he tried to get the caps til the day the work was to be done and ended up getting “inventive” when he realized they would need to be ordered. The roof is about 16’ x 9’ so I was pretty surprised by the # of seams as well. I’m feeling pretty burned despite the fact that he claims to want to make it right… there’s missing sheathing… how now can that be fixed without tearing it all off and starting over? He came by today and what he wants to do is cut back the upper right corner (pic of ponding) and put in another layer (or 4 I’m assuming since what he put up was only 1/4”) of foam board to make the ponding area level to the rest of the roof… remove the termination bar and caps and extend the epdm past the ridgeline and recap… but the next rub is I asked him 3 days ago if I should order the caps and he said he could probably get them and he would check. I had them in my online cart and ready to be delivered on the 5th nov… today he said he could only get the single layer cap in my color… but I know they don’t make a single layer cap in my color, they do make a 3 tab in a color kinda close which is what I’m guessing he’s planning on using. I told my wife and she… well, he’d do well to avoid her but needless to say I’ve ordered the caps but they won’t be her til nov 12th now and he plans on doing this next weekend… at this point I’ll tarp it when he’s done and install the caps myself when they come in… sorry for the long read, I actually scaled this post back quite a bit from the original book length rant. I just want a roof I can trust and this nightmare to be over…


----------



## Roof Question1234 (Oct 26, 2021)

also when he came by today all he did was caulk the edge again and sweep off the pond… it’s supposed to rain this weekend and a sense of doom is looming


----------



## Roof Question1234 (Oct 26, 2021)

leaking again… also Deerfly totally called it… the installer is a relative of the owner. Dom’t know how I got so lucky..


----------

